# Build thread- freeman 33



## tkramerv (Sep 5, 2011)

Billy Freeman of Mt. Pleasant,SC designs and builds a 33' cc catamaran with a 10'10" beam powered with twin 350 Yamaha 4 stroke outboards. It cruises 40mph @4000rpms getting 1.4 mpg and tops off at 62mph @6000rpms getting .92mpg. It holds 400 gallons of fuel and is a fast, comfortable boat designed for offshore and bluewater fishing. At completion of the build, she will reside on Dauphin Island, Al. I will post pictures of the building process for anyone interested.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That has actually been around a while. The original ones were cold molded. Then he finally built a mold off of one of the cold molded ones.

This has been all over The Hull Truth.


----------



## tkramerv (Sep 5, 2011)

I had a correspondance with MrFish in the PFF in September who expressed an interest in seeing the build pics, so I am posting them. These are the first posts of my boat. You are correct that similar threads of the construction process have been placed on THT.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Christmas is over, and now you are showing a really nice present! I would love to have one. Maybe next year..... Sea-r-cy


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

tkramerv said:


> I had a correspondance with MrFish in the PFF in September who expressed an interest in seeing the build pics, so I am posting them. These are the first posts of my boat. You are correct that similar threads of the construction process have been placed on THT.


Thanks for posting the pics. Looking forward to seeing more of the process.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

great boats, looking forward to your build pics


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Everyone LOVES build stories w/ pics!!!!


----------



## tkramerv (Sep 5, 2011)

*Pic updates Freeman 33 1/4/2012*

Two more pics of building process, near completion of the hull. I decided last week to go with the hard top instead of the T top. Saw some pics of the boat made just before mine started and couldnt resist. Pretty sweet. Its posted on THT under "doughboy" posts. The speakers in the top cinched the deal. Lights and underside color very compelling. Will update thread as pix provided


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Well Hell.....If your going that far then you need Mister nozzles under the top and a freshwater tank to supply water to it.


----------



## tkramerv (Sep 5, 2011)

The mister nozzles, what a great idea! I'll ask


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Gotta love the lines on them


----------



## tkramerv (Sep 5, 2011)

Two more pics of completed hull


----------



## tkramerv (Sep 5, 2011)

Ready for rigging


----------



## tkramerv (Sep 5, 2011)

hard top/console in place. just need some electronics, a couple of engines, and a sea trial!


----------



## tkramerv (Sep 5, 2011)

engines mounted. almost ready for sea trial


----------

